# Associated RC8 1/8 buggy release date?



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody hear any of the latest news on the new RC8 buggy? They have officially started advertising it in magazines now, but I still don't know a release date or $$$$?

I've been wanting to try something really new, and I think I've about decided on this one. I know there are a lot of new buggies coming out from different brands, but AE would be the only one of the new crop of buggies that I would trust for durability/engineering/support.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

last I heard release date is july sometime....I already have mine on pre-order haha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the list is like $550 or something like that. AE says august but i think it will be at least october.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*The most toys...*

Wow. I'm jealous.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i still havent completely decided on waiting for the rc8 or getting the xray.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, where did you pre-order? How much?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ae like losi is not what it once was im not saying the new buggy won't be great i'm just saying


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Paul, where did you pre-order? How much?


BMain Hobbies with 50.00 down. I don't know the price yet as they didn't know either at time of order.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

do you have good luck with B-main? I hear a lot of people trashing them for various reasons.

Phil, what's your suggestion for 1/8 buggy?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i really like the x-ray and jammin if i was buying a new car it would be one of the two


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> do you have good luck with B-main? I hear a lot of people trashing them for various reasons.
> 
> Phil, what's your suggestion for 1/8 buggy?


besides the pre-order for the AE,i bought some wheels and tires to see if they were decent to their customers and my shipment was correct and fast. I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> i really like the x-ray and jammin if i was buying a new car it would be one of the two


I dis-own you Phlip.I thought you were a Mugen Man!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

interesting, Paul.......different from what I've heard......none-the-less, please let me know when you get it......I DEFINITELY want to check it out. I'm going to run a Hyper 8 Pro for now. 

Phil, I've owned both of those other buggies......they were good, but I'm looking for something a little more cutting edge.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ok i thought you wanted something that worked lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

touche' honky!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> ok i thought you wanted something that worked lol


all driver error buddy, all driver error.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> touche' honky!


 what?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> touche' honky!


who you calling a touche' ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a line from Dave Chappelle guys.......come on!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Paul, since you have everything else, there are a couple of Vendettas for sale on rctech. Just letting you know, lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You know, I've owned an MBX5 Prospec, an original XB8, an X1CR, an X1CRT, an SP2, an SP1, a Kanai 3, an STR, a Hyper 7, a Hyper 8, an ultra comp, an ultra GT LX. Aside from the the cheap-*** ultra comp and ultra GT LX, I've never had anything other than a diff go out on me that I didn't break myself. Even then, I didn't know I was supposed to shim the diffs at that point. Maybe I don't drive hard enough? I do rebuild often though.

So, I'm going to assume the AE will probably work just as well for me.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> Paul, since you have everything else, there are a couple of Vendettas for sale on rctech. Just letting you know, lol.


you , my friend, i believe are trying to get me divorced.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ive only owned a hyper 7 and i have had several shock shafts bend on me. i didnt know you werent supposed to throw it when you got mad:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Go oonnnn and getcha one...


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Time to go home from all of this "WORK". I'm outta here.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am interested in that xray m18t they got over there....hehehehehehe


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*M18t*

Paul,

I've had that M18T, both the electric and the nitro version, as well as an RC18. Now, I can't vouch for the handling, but after getting that Vendetta yesterday, those others feel like flimsy toys......it is CLEARLY as step above the competition in terms of overall build quality.

Just my $.02 though.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i never was a big fan of the screws holding on the wheels tho


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

1/18vs1/16


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i like screws over nut's less tools to lose


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but there easier to strip


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

well i would have to say to get a x-ray. it is one bad *** car. i love mine. not sure about the ae car. i dont really like ae.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

whats wrong with AE. you cant go wrong with the gt2!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

The Losi is fast, just has some issues IMO. The AE car will be good, just might have durability issues since the QC just isn't what it used to be at AE. I just drove a bunch of cars last Sunday because I was trying to decide on what car to get. I learned all of the top cars are good and go with the one you like for whatever reason. 

One thing you need to remember is most new cars have some issues when they first come out and it's usually best to get the 2nd and 3rd generation kits a few months after they first come out. A handful of factory guys can't have all the problems that hundreds of club racers can have.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

i agree with that the first gen gt2 had a lot of problems,and my gt2 showed up 

four months after the release date. and i had a good connection and only paid $240.00 for it. and know it sits never raced and looking for a new home.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya mine sits unused and im looking for a good home for mine because it sits unused to


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm.... I'm kind of in the market for a FT GT2. Yu guys PM me a offer if you are looking to sell.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

justin you can ask chris. mine is very new and with a 12tz


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I could not have said it better myself kevin! Remeber guy's this is ae first 1/8. there will be problems but they will work it out. the problem with most car makers is they have pro's testing these car's. not saying thats bad but it doesn't get the same test it would with your average club racer. All i am saying is there will be small problem's there always is. One more thing carbon fiber doesn't work on 1/8 off road! just my 2 cents


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil i think the carbon fiber towers will be just fine. for one they are 4mm thick and they are smaller so the will take much more abuse


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

we will see


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yes sir we will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Now kids........I will pull this car over if you don't cut it out!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but..but..but...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

no buts! I will turn this car around and go home if hear anymore buts!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nick i tried it before on a 1/8 it did not hold up well on my 7.5 maybe the ae is different


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ive heard they held up somewhat well on the CEN matrix but the AE design is completely different. they are smaller and less in the way. only time will tell


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

The reason AE uses carbon fiber towers is because the shocks mount on risers on the arms which cause the top of the shocks to be mounted extremely close to each other. According to the head designer of the buggy, this makes the towers much less susceptible to breaking or bending, and is the reason for the carbon fiber. Will it work? I don't know, but I still would feel uncomfortable driving a car with carbon fiber towers.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i would want to see it in the hands of a sportsman driver.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Carbon fiber shock towers or not, this buggy is still the one out of the new crop of buggies with the most promise.

Plus, I'm sure Fioroni or Hardcore or somebody will release aluminum shock towers......it's not like we're going to be permanently stuck to carbon fiber.......$25-30....problem solved.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think your lookin at more like $60 CV. fioroni is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 13, 2007)

Courtney while surfing the net I came across this post made by you.



Courtney Vaughan06-13-2007 02:35 PM

do you have good luck with B-main? I hear a lot of people trashing them for various reasons.



I'm not here trying to stir trouble. I would just like to know where these guys are trashing me and what the various reasons are. I am the owner operator of B main hobbies. I feel our customer service is second to none. We ship our products in a timely fashion, everyday. So can you please help me out with these guys trashing us. I work very hard to make sure we have 100% customer satifaction and I was just wondering where your comments came from.

I not only run an online hobby store, but we also have a track and on site hobby shop. These comments are very discouraging for someone who works everyday to better this hobby and provide a fun venue for our racers.

thanks for your time.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Homer,I ordered my RC8 through you guys because I heard alot of GOOD stuff about Bmainhobbies....and you were taking pre-orders at the time..Thanks a bunch!!!
You guys always answered my e-mails and everything very quickly so I don't know where the badd rep came from....sorry.

Paul


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask the moderaters about those comment Homer, as they've been deleted from the forums. I have seen at least (2) seperate occasions where someone has signed up on our forum, and them made nasty posts about you guys, but it was blatent trashing and they were quickly deleted by the moderators. I don't know if they keep record of those posts or not.

Please be it known that my original comment/question was neutral.......I make it a point not to trash anyone or their products. I think these guys on here will vouch for me.....I'm only in this for the good


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and when is that RC8 releasing and how much $$$???


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 13, 2007)

Courtney as stated I wasn't trying to cause problems and I definately wasn't pointing my finger at you. Your comments were totaly netural, I agree. I was just trying to figure who or why someone would do that. We work very hard at B main and realize without customers we are nothing, so we take care of our guys and do things that most shops never even consider. 


Horizon now says mid September on the buggy and like always we will strive to be cheaper than anyone else. It will be 524.99. If you use one of our coupons when ordering you can save an additonal 20 dollars.

I only found this by googling b main hobbies and I was just curious to who the dudes were nothing more.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Our mods are really good about nipping that kind of stuff in the bud pretty quick.....there's no need for it.

Seriously though, you might send Gary (Biff) a PM and ask him if he still has the original post, but I'm not sure how much detail he can give you.

Thanks for responding.......I, like you, try really hard to keep racing going (at least here in Houston)......I do a lot of things at my own expense, and couldn't stand the thought of someone thinking otherwise.

Glad to have you on our forum.....hope you visit often.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that I realize this is a Texas group here. I think I may know what went down. Back earlier in the spring I had this deal with Trinity where I was getting Team Magic stuff at a smoking deal. This dude from Texas got a buggy off me when I was offering the 49% off retail deal. 


Later on, the trinity, team Magic deal went bad and Trintiy was no longer going to offer me the deal or carry the Magic stuff. This dude, I forget his name, called wanting parts. I told him we would no longer be offering the TM stuff because our distributor was not going to carry it anymore. The dude said he had raced the car a couple times and needed some replacement parts. Once I told him I would not be able to get the parts anymore. He demanded I take the used car back and give him his money back. I told him it was no way I was taking the car back used. He then went off on me, telling me how poor my customer service was and that I was bad for selling him a car I would no longer be able to get the parts for.

He then went on to tell me how he would trash me any chance he got. I bet this is where it came from. Maybe he can speak up now and tell us again how I did him wrong. I sold him a car at 49% off retail, which is practically dealer cost and becasue I could no longer get the parts I was the bad guy. Do you guys or girls think I was wrong for discontinuing a slow moving line of parts?

Anyone know who this dude his?


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone heard any whispers of a RC8T?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Nerver heard of him he must not race


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't say I know him.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I know brian he is a good friend.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I told him not to buy that car.LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I know Brian, he is a good guy, never did me any wrong and neither have you Homer.

I hope this can get worked out, it sounds like you both were dealt a badd deal.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Homer, this is Biff from the old Biff Racing team. Guess we allmost know eachother for about 10 years or so. Whats up bro?  Long time no talk!

Welcome to the 2Cool forum!

I'm the mod here and one of the rules we feel strongly about is any type of bashing. Someone did post negative comments about B Main hobbies and I shut down the thread even though I had no idea you are involved with B Main Hobbies. Doesnt matter anyway, it wont stand up here!

I also deleted your post giving someones name. Thats like calling them out and that wont happen here on this forum.

Your more than welcome to hang out with us Texas boys and I'm glad to hear from ya again!

hows the backyard doing?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

B Main Hobbies. You guys sell Tekin Mini Rages? Hmmmmmmm?


----------

